# Burn the Witch



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

The enemies of the Imperium are many and varied, but none so insidious as the witch, the mutant, the heretic. The Imperium’s last line of defense has always been the Inquisition and the Ordo Hereticus is the subtle, shadowy arm of this thin line. No one is safe from their ministrations, be it the lowliest slum-dweller to the dizzy heights of Imperial Governors. Even Space Marine’s are not safe from their gaze.

Sub-sector Exceria is a relatively peaceful area of the Imperium, located in the south west spiral arm of the galaxy and merely a few thousand light years from Holy Terra. It is comprised of a number of differing systems and includes a huge array of worlds, from crowded hive planets to lethal death worlds. Despite its relative stability Exceria is still kept under the ever watchful eye of the Inquisition.

Inquisitor Ferric Barden has been dispatched by the masters of his ordo to investigate reports of civil unrest of a radical nature taking place on the sub-sector capital, Caterva, a planet renowned for it’s beautiful architecture and wide rolling plains. Already there have been a number of cases of industrial sabotage and falling quotas, this, along with the disappearance of a high ranking arbites judge has attracted the constant scrutiny of the Inquisition and deemed worthy of investigation by it’s shadowy masters. But corruption is riven deep in the Imperium, always in the places it is least expected and not all of the members of the Inquisitor’s team are necessarily what they seem.


Characters:
I am looking for no more than six players and I will start at three or four.
You are playing as members of Inquisitor Barden’s retinue, however, I would also like to add a twist, one member of Barden’s team is a traitor, if you wish to be the traitor please PM me. I will keep this information secret until I see fit to reveal it, any actions conducted as the traitor must be PM’d to me and I will post them in order to retain anonymity. Please remember that this will necessitate a bit more work as you will be required to respond to updates twice, once for your character, without revealing your treason, and one to be PM’d to me for your traitorous actions.

Name: Pretty straight forward
Speciality: What kind of “henchman” are you? For inspiration here is a list of “henchmen” available in the Witch Hunters Codex:
Acolyte
Warrior
Penitent (untouchable)
Chiurgeon
Sage
However, this is by no means a list I want you to adhere to, it is merely for inspiration.
Appearance: What do you look like, face, hair, clothes etc.
History: Where did you come from, how did you come to be working with Inquisitor Ferric Barden?
Personality: What is your characters personality like? How do they get on with other people, are they friendly, suspicious?
Weapons and equipment: Again, self-explanatory
Other information: Anything else you want to include, special skills etc.


Rules:
Respect each other
No God-modding
Minimum post length of a paragraph, five lines.
Stay in character
Three strikes and you’re out, miss three updates and your character will be killed off, replaced by someone else who wants to join or swapped to NPC
Above all, have fun

Characters:
Macto Nex (Santaire)
Sister Silences (dragonkingofthestars)
Xarian Fidelius (Epidemius)
Eseau (Serpion5)
Elizabeth (oblivion8)
Jack Lantern (DasOmen)

NPCs:
Makron Bail - Savant
Triana - Chiurgeon
Felix Maycre - Warrior
Palamon - Priest - Deceased
Alexander Corvinus - Warrior
Jayna Keldar - Acolyte


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

This Okay?

Name: Macto Nex

Age: 108 (his lifespan has been increased using the finest medical help money can buy).

Speciality: Warrior

Appearance: Tall and slim with a whipcord strength and speed you would not believe possible for someone of his stature. He often wears a low, dark hood to shield his face and hide his bionic eyes,almost a quater of his body was rebuilt with bionics including both his lungs and this is the cause of much of his strength, and armour formed of a mixture of carapace and mesh he bought during one of his previous jobs.

Personality: Macto is quiet and watchful who surveys the area he is in with eyes that have seen far too much. He was once a jovial and bombatious man but that all changed 15 years before. Since that time he has been quiet and brooding and not even his closest friends have been able to get him to open up about anything.

History: He was born on a backwater planet some two hundred light years away from Caterva. He was brought up as a farmer but it was not enough for him. He wanted action and adventure and so he fled his home and his world on a rogue trader’s vessel and sought a new life as a mercenary.

His first mission saw him fighting for one corrupt person against another one. His next few missions were basically the same, but then, on his fifth mission he was paid by a chaos cult (he didn't know they were chaos at first) to murder a planetary governor. His team accomplished the mission but he was the only one that survived. At the time he did not care about what he had done, money was money and it paid for some good armour too, but as he watched chaos spread across the planet and was almost indoctrinated into the cult he realised that he did not want this to happen to anyone again.

Blasting his way through the temple of the cult he sought it's leaders. When the imperial guard and the inquisition arrived later to bring the planet back under the Imperium's control they found the cult was dying down and the rebels were broken due to the sudden death of their leaders who were found nailed to a post outside their temple with Macto killing any cultists who attempted to reach them. Then, a force of 50 of them attacked. Macto was nearly killed and much of his body was mutiliated but the inquisition arrived just in time to save him.

This realisation, and the knowledge that he was to blame caused his change from jovial and bombatious to quiet and brooding. from then on he rarely spoke and only did so when he was acknowledging orders or protecting/warning someone. Since then he has served under several inquisitors, the latest of which is Ferric Barden.


Weapons and equipment: Hellgun with built in targeter and flash supresser . A dagger and frag and krak grenades (1 of each). He also has spare ammo packs and a grapnel gun alongside a rudimentary medical kit.

Other information: Because his lungs were replaced he can now breathe when there is little air or even underwater for a time and the bionics increase his pressure threshhold. Because his eyes were replaced he can see in darkness.

If he is too good I am happy to change it.

Regular text colour please - darkreever


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Hellgun and shotgun is too much, oh and maybe only one or two grenades, 4 of each is a bit much. Remember you may get more or different equipment later on in the RP. Otherwise, seems alright. Oh and assassinating a governor by himself. Maybe his mercenary team?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Changed it. Is it better now?


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm going to try; I just cant post the character sheet right now. plus I also want to look at some info for these guys first.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Name: Sister Silences.
Speciality: warrior
Appearance: Soft face, brown hair and blue eye. she on the short side and her left arm is robotic.

History: Silence was a standard sister of battle, left upon the door step of a shrine she was taken into the order. for 25 years she leared all there was to be a sisters. latter when Silence was in transite to the killing gounrd of the Shllda crusade, when there Gellar feild failed due to a heritcal guardsmen, deamons flooded the ship, she and the others sister fought the Khorne deamosn up and down the ship till it emerged into real space. the Deamons knowing there time was up went into a killing rage, more then they normaly do, and in there fury and rage, and lack of sister ammo, they killed the sisters who had for so long held out in the hanger bay. 

Sister Silences was almost killed she was all that was left. and teh price she paid for her life was her arm.

Once she was rescued she was surched mind, body and sou for any sign, any trace of curruption by Inquisitor Ferric him self and upon her recovery from there, Surch (invovling every tool a Inqusitor can use) she was inducted into his to retinue to aid him.

Personality: kind in nature, she is said to be as gentle as a nonmilitan sister, though to anger her is for her to become wraith incarnate.
Weapons and equipment: Gray Sister of battle power armor with a dull red robe over it, Bolter, bolt pistol.
Other information: robotic left arm, can be equiped with a number of special equipment.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, that's fine Santaire, and approved dragonkingofthestars. Just post it up when you get the chance Epidemius


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

name: Xarian Fidelius
age: 28
specialty: mechanics, likes to make servants out of dead enemies (which is why he's valued as a team member; as his creations make excellent bodyguards). feild-medic.
appearance: Xarian has a hooded, dark-red cloak that's a little tattered. he stands at just about 6' and wears a black mask that has no features beside two vision slits. He also has a set of mechanical limbs attatched to his back that he uses to work and fight with. his skin is never visible, and no one knows what he actually looks like. he wears a pendant with the imperial aquila around his neck.
History: Xarian was never a very respected individual in is old team, everyone thought of him as expendable and this caused Xarian to become untrusting and spiteful towards others. once on an isolated hive-world on the eastern fringe, he was tricked by one of his commanders into being left behind so that they could escape. the commander lied about his treachery and watched Xarian be dragged away by cultists as they fled the planet. on a later expedition, he was found still alive in chaos temple waiting to be sacrificed. when he was found, the surrounding cultists of Khorne were dead on the ground, completely charred and shriven. when he was dragged out of his holding cell, he muttered, "He has saved me..."
personality: Xarian is silent and prefers to be solitary. he spends most of his time in his workshop. he is untrusting of most people and is highly religious, constantly praying. once his trust is gained, he can be a talkative and kind individual.
equipment: Xarian has a knife and a needle pistol. he also has his set of mechanical arms, which includes: a set of knives, a welder, a device used for sewing and patching skin, a mechanical grasping arm, a small buzz-saw, and a drill. he only has light armor.
additional info: Xarian is a fast and deadly fighter, favoring poisoned weapons to ensure their target's death. he spent many years building immunity to these poisons and is completely unaffected by minor and moderate doses. one of his favored kill moves is pinning his target with his knife and then quickly slashing and stabbing with his mechanical appendages; at this point he usually likes to point out their flaws and gloat about their defeat. he also is valued in the role of a medic.
tell me if there's anything that needs changing.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah that looks fine, all characters submitted so far are approved . I'll start with one more


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay then. :biggrin: 

Name: Eseau

Specialty: Inquisitorial Acolyte

Appearance: Short. Close cropped black hair. Lean build. Brown eyes with red rimmed irises. Wears a simple suit of jeans and a shirt, usually covered by a long blue trench coat. 

Personality: Loyal and friendly, but not unable to be stern and unforgiving when duty calls for it. Eseau is the kind of guy you can confide in, but rarely does this happen due to his position as future Inquisitor.

History: Eseau was born to a noble family in the empire of Ultramar. Growing up and educated on the world of Maccrage meant he had access to one of the finest educational facilities in the galaxy. Always at the top of his class, Eseau graduated with flying colours and looked set to become a brillian officer of the Ultramar Defence Auxilla. All that changed when a wave of murders broke out in his hometown. Investigation by the local arbites determined the murders to be far more sinister than mere malice however. 

Cult like practices evident on the murder victims corpses led to the involvement of the Ordo Hereticus. They called upon several institutions for help, and so Eseau came to be involved. 

As it turned out, the Inquisitor responsible for the investigation was none other than Ferric Barden and he praised Eseau on several occasions for the young man`s fluency and innovation, commenting once that he would be well suited to be an inquisitor. It was that very remark that first piqued Eseau`s interest. 

The crime was resolved fairly smoothly, a fledgling cult of the ruinous powers was rooted out and eradicated. Before the Inquisitor departed, Eseau requested a place on his staff and so his career as an apprenticed Inquisitor began at age 24. He has been an acolyte for four years since. 

Wargear: Digital Weapons, Knife, Hellpistol.

Other: Age 28. Since joining, Eseau has been discovered to possess latent psychic ability, granting him an increased sense of intuition and foresight. 

When combat is likely, he adopts a suit of flak armour.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey, not sure if you want one more or not but I will post one just in case.

Name: Elizabeth 

Age: 26

Class: Sister Hospitaller/Torturer

Appearance: shoulder length white hair (per Sob usual, but longer), slim build, crystal blue eyes, White leather over top of a light power armour suit, a few inquisitorial and imperial insignia adorn the clothes and armour.

Personality: Caring of friends, spiteful and malicious to enemies. Quick witted and sarcastic, bossy when it comes to medical things.

History: Liz's past is not quite as "colourful" as her comrades. She was raised as an orphan as were all her sisters. She quickly became one of the youngest most gifted sisters in hr order in terms of medical know-how. However her dedication to all aspects, including pain, got her removed from a high ranking position in her order and placed with the inquisition. Many inquisitors are eager to have her as an asset but she asked to be placed with Ferric Barden due to his high esteem within the inquisition and reputation _(correct me if this is wrong)_. As a medical officer she can patch up a corpse; as a torturer, she is second to none.

Wargear: Narthecium, chemically sharpened Medical knives (1 more like a machete than a knife, and the other two descending in size, each sharp enough to cut through lighter armour (unless that's over powered)), medical kit (contains potent chemicals, injection gun, needles, and other things which could easily be improvised as weapons) and power armour (however this is a much lighter version more akin to carapace armour then power.

Other: She knows more about others bodies than they do, and can easily defend herself when guns aren't used. As a sister of battle, she was trained in minor martial arts, and as such combined with her fairly quick agility and physiological knowledge, she is quite formidable in hand to hand combat.

Hope that's alright k:


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Accepted Serpion and oblivion. I'll open the action thread when I get time, probably later tonight, still open for new members though .


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Action thread is up guys


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

*Name*: Jack Lanterns
*
Specialty*: Highly Unconventional Warfare
*
Appearance*: Jack stands just shy of six feet tall and is as skinny as a twig. easily described as either lanky or malnourished. all in all without his arm, he only weighs a hundred pounds on a good day. it's not because he doesn't eat or anything, his metabolism is just way to fast. he has a slightly angular face with a protruding chin. his eyes are a dark brown and his hair seems to be the same color, though it's the kind of brown that if you don't look at it in the right light, it appears black. normally he'd be considered a one arm man if it wasn't for his imperial bionic arm. his replacement arm resembles a skeletal human arm for the most part. the forearm is strangely armored despite the rest of the robotic arm being skeletal in nature. while some people flaunt their robotics, jack hides his as best he can. he wears a great coat to cover most of his body with a pair of cargo fatigues and hiking boots. a sleeveless tanktop is all he wears underneath the great coat with gloves to hide his robotic hand. jack is also known to wear a assortment of hats, not because he has unkept hair, it just seems as if he feels naked without a hat, heck he could be ordered to stand nude for inspection and still have a hat on. his favored hats seem to be a mix of fedoras and caps though. he has on occasion, worn a fez. his left arm has the words "The Emperor Protects" embroidered along his shoulder with the words "but a loaded gun never hurt" under it written in high Gothic. his lower left arm is also heavily tattooed, not in tribal markings or gang insignias, but in one continuous purity seal. the seal in question was actually done by a cannoness. strapped to his back hip are two canteens. one filled with whiskey while the other is filled with water. 
*
History*:Jack was born on a planet that was to be consumed by the hive fleet Megaladon. before that though jack lived out a sudo normal imperial life. his farther off fighting battles as a commissar, while his mother took the best care of him that she could all things considered. but on the eve of when he was drafted into the guard, and first became a white cap, his planet came under siege from the hive fleet. he watched his entire planet be consumed by the nids. very few survivors escaped the planet during the evacuation, but things wouldn't be easy from then on out. his mother was taken back closer to the more protected worlds while he and the rest of the guard were mobilized throughout the sector. for several campaigns he fought long and hard, though it was always against the eldar, the dark eldar, or the orks, and while he survived all of them, he seemed to just be bottling things up inside him as members of his squad continued to die. 

Jack and the rest of the regiment were given a bit of leave after their sixth campaign, having just finished fighting a group of dark eldar and moving back to imperial controlled space. jack didn't pay attention to what sector they were in, or what subsector they were near, hell he didn't care what planet he was on as long as he got to rest for a bit and be done with fighting if only for a few days. but it seems that wasn't to happen sadly enough. a small ork uprising on the planet seemed to sprout the day they arived on the planet, and while a bunch of feral orks wasn't much to worry about, what came next was. roomers of strange creatures started to linger around the base one night, strange sightings of bug like devils skittering along the ground and into the sewer system. the commissar ordered everyone to disregard these roomers, but things didn't go well. even as people started dieing, dead bodies found mauled and slashed to peaces, often all that was found was the bloody remains of their uniform, the commissar ordered everyone to disregard the roomers and deaths. a entire week passed, before something struck jack as odd, normally you weren't supposed to doubt your superiors, but this was getting a little more odd. the commissar began denying that the dead were ever in the guard in the first place, and while jack was ignorant of the stories around the base that a inquisitor was on his way to investigate, he wasn't ignorant of the evil he smelled in this man. when jack confronted the inquisitor about the dead, in front of everyone else none the less, the inquisitor declared jack a heretic and attempted to execute him then and there, when others protested this, the commissar shot them without warning, hesitation, or reason given, simply murdering seven guardsmen then and there. jack's witnesses were dead and the commissar's attention was back on jack, who had his fist coming straight for his face, but a swift move of his chainsword stopped jack's idea of punching the inquisitor in the face flat out, hell it removed jack's arm at the socket, cleaving a good chunk out of his shoulder to boot. expecting jack to be dead, the commissar turned about to leave, when jack picked up his severed arm and clubbed the man over the back of the head, his assault relentless. a few hours later at sunrise the inquisitor was touching down on the planet, only to find sections of it over run by tyranids who had snuck onto the planet. there weren't many, but there were enough to cause a problem. the inquisitor hung from a statue of the emperor, the statue's outstretched hand now clutching a noose with the hanging commissar who had been beaten to death with jack's own severed arm. jack however sat slumped against the statue's base, bleeding out and near death. by the time the infestation had been dealt with, and the Inquisitor Ferric Barden made his way to the base's shrine, jack was on the doorstep of death's door, knocking on it to see if the emperor would have him yet. his severed arm still clutched in his good hand.

it was then as he sat on death's door that a Gyrinx wondered up to him, sitting down on his lap and curling against him. jack put his arm by his side, petting the Gynix in his lap. jack was then taken to a medical facility to stabilize him. jack recovered after a week in the medical ward, but it would take some time to get used to the replacement arm they had crafted to his body. jack later learned that the lord general was executed for heresy, he never asked for the exact charges against him. jack never knew what the inquisitor saw in him that made him want to keep jack around, but after that spiffy new arm how could he complain? 

the first few missions jack was sent on, it was quickly discovered that there was virtually nowhere he could not get his bike, and that he was notably uneasy when he was not on it. reasons for this are mostly unknown though it is highly speculated that it is due to his previous battles with the eldar and orks, perhaps even the dark eldar. jack is also very unconventional in his fighting, often known to peg a enemy with his grapnel and zoom off on his bike, dragging the person behind him. on his bike he is often known to go places that are said to make a marine's jaw drop. 

after a few missions jack was taken to a shrine world run by the lovely ladies of the Adepta Sororitas to see if they could figure out what was wrong with him to some degree. first impressions weren't all that far from the truth, and the thought that he had gone mad had made many of the sisters there want to have him killed for fear he'd fall to chaos, however the elder of the sisters dis more than just look at him and his behavior, they listened. his ramblings weren't just mindless banter, they were relevant to some degree. crazy yes, mad very much so, afflicted by the madness of chaos? not so much. his condition was treatable and easy to control. there his left arm was tattooed by the sisters, a purity seal forever inscribed in his arm. his faith was never in question, not many people sang what he did in the shower, not many people called out in high Gothic old prayers or recited texts from holy scripts like he did. nice part was, it wasn't hard to shut him up, just had to tell him to shut up. 

*Personality*:the Term Crazier than a bat flying out of hell seems to apply to Jack. something snapped in this guy's mind long long ago and he's never been all that normal. kind enough to most, a tad bit condescending, brutally honest, doesn't know when to shut up and often needs to be told to do so and also a bit of a rambler. all of that said and done, he's a loyal son of a bitch if anything, tad obsessed with cats though, is also almost always hungry. 
*
Weapons and equipment*: Twin Linked Las Pistol (modified for auto fire). Imperial bionic right arm with a integrated Grapnel. Arm can be equipped with other weapons at the discretion of the inquisitor. Rough Rider Bike.
*
Other information*: jack seems uneasy if he's on foot, obviously preferring to be on his bike in any situation. he seems to excel at getting the bike in places you would never think possible. his aptitude for his bike rivals the aptitude of the sisters of battle with their flamers. 

he also named his Gyrinx Lion, after Lion El' Jonson. Lion often stays back in his personal quarters, but is known to company him when allowed to. he is fiercely protective of the cat, known to pull his gun on anyone who seems hostile to the thing aside the inquisitor, he knows better than that surprisingly.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd rather he didn't have a power weapon straight away. Something like that can come later. The bike's alright but there will be situations where you can't use it. By twin-linked do you mean like double barrelled?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

righto, can take the power bit out easy. 

and the bike thing is kinda a intended weakness, odd one but well, hopefully you'll see.

and by twin linked, yes, double barreled is a accurate term. all too often i see that people disregard las weapons, seeing them as uninteresting, weak, pathetic, and of no use. me on the other hand i love them. and yes, i know a twin linked las pistol seems odd. there are a few examples i can use if this seems a little out there or hard to understand.

a twin linked las pistol could be akin to a stubber auto pistol, capable of single shot or a short burst. 

in game terms i seem to recall that having twin linked, means that you can re-roll a miss, given for every shot, you essentially fire twice. but my memory is known to be faulty. 

i can go down to a regular las pistol if you like, no trouble at all.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the double barrel. And ok for the bike, as long as you write it well. I might still ask you to drop it occasionally though. Approved, post away


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

righto, just need some guidance on it, given you gave the others a little tidbit of help with what you would like from them. i'll have a post up later this afternoon. for now, it's 8am and i haven't slept yet.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

If you need any help or advice just post in here or PM me and I'll get back to you asap


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

to everyone in the RP, i do apologize for the proverbial nuke. just wanted to "catch up" is all.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Just to let everyone know, now that we have six players I have chosen the traitor, you have been notified in your PM folder if you have been selected. Let carnage and mayhem ensue between the six of you :laugh:.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dum Dum DUUUUUUUM!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

sorry DasOmen use decafe.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DasOmen, ranting is fine and all but you still need to break it up a bit. Take a few paragraphs to describe his twitching or something every so often. 

A wall of text is hard to read, and eventually most won`t even try if you do it too often.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

noted, i apologize for the wall of text. blasted train of thought writing. 

i'll break it up a bit more in the future.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Just reminding everyone that I'm putting up the update tomorrow. So please get your posts done by tomorrow night at the latest. If anyone needs an extension just PM me


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice touch there Serpion5, I had a nice little laugh about that. Anyway, betrayal and update are up, deadline Sunday. Let the carnage ensue :laugh:. PM me with any questions or problems.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks fine guys, but you don't need to put in all the little pieces of information in brackets dkots.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Jackinator said:


> Looks fine guys, but you don't need to put in all the little pieces of information in brackets dkots.


I did as the information about what each armor plate is was not important to the plot, but you might want to know to understand what she was doing so i used the techical name then what piece of armor it was.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

It's fine, I was more thinking about the bit where you mention I didn't specify how many and the bit about ammo


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

hay DasOmen I think I know the song Jack sings, we are the chosen ones? right, love the song 
:music:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

yup, emagine him singing that full boar as he's flying through the air screwing with their heads


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Sorry Epdermius bout your servitor.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I feel so useless. 

Eseau got shielded.  

He`s gonna have to prove himself to these troopers.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Spiderman Spiderman, does whatever a spiderman can :laugh:

Serpion, you've named one of the sergeants Ferric, the Inquisitor is called Ferric Barden . Could you change it please ?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oops. Wondered where that name came from. :laugh: 

His new name will be... Hudson. :biggrin:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

hey i did say highly unconventional warfare, and jumping all over the place like that is anything but conventional


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DasOmen, I`ll be able to post tomorrow. 

It`s Eleven at night here, and I need :lazy2:


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> Sorry Epdermius bout your servitor.


its fine, I was going to have him go rogue anyways :laugh:


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Have them as refractor fields, so they won't be as effective as rosarius' and some stuff can still get through.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well my digital weapon ring is gone. They only work once on that scale.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Damn I want that jewellry :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I need to find a jokaero weaponsmith to make me another. 

Last time I asked for one, he went and made a nuclear powered potato peeler. 

Damn Dirty Ape...


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Just letting you guys know that I'm putting up the update tomorrow, so if you have any other posts to make, please put them up in time for tomorrow night. Thanks


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

going to be gone till saturday. i'll be on the road moving to a new home till then


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

That's fine, just post when you're able, good luck with the moving k:.
Oh and well spotted there oblivion, it was supposed to be Jayna, it's been changed.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I thought so too, but I was gonna ask later.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

so, when can i have that word with the inquistor? im kind of waiting on that till i make another post.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i live again


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Lies, burn the zombie :laugh:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

so when's the update?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok guys, finish up your posts, update is going up tomorrow night


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Update is up guys, enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Nicely done there Serpion, good little speech that


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you.  

Figured he`s the kind of guy not to play games at a time like this.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok guys, update is going up tomorrow night so anyone who has unfinished business try and conclude it asap. If you have problems doing this PM me and I'll include it in the update.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol, i didnt know people still use the recruitment thread.... sorry if i ignored anyone XD


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the recruitment thread is a good ooc area to talk about stuff openly. then again that goes without saying


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Update is up guys, and yeah the recruitment thread is for ooc chat plus it's helpful for me to let you know about any questions you might ask


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

here's a question boys and girls. what wargear are you lads and lass's looking forwards to eh? hoping for? eh open question for the lot of you


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wouldn`t mind replacing that ring I had...  

Maybe two on each hand? :scratchhead:


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I thought'd be cool if my guy had retractable claws in the fingers of his metallic hands. Can I do that Jackinator?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, you may do that, sorry for the slow reply, I've been busy with a show. And Serpion, four digital weapons? Isn't that a bit much :laugh:? They aren't that easy to get hold of, maybe one or two


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i figure it would be interesting to let the inquisitor outfit us, but eh that's just my thoughts.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

None the less they are your characters, I would prefer to see some original thoughts from you guys as well as any gifts I may choose to give you in addition or instead of .


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

well point blank, character needs a new mechanical arm. the old one turning into shrapnel kinda makes that obvious.  i'd like to try and keep with integrated weapons or tools regarding the arm though.

i'd think a power weapon would be pretty high tier for us, and given my character is a guardsmen (never mind that he's in service of a inquisitor) that's even more so. so while i would like to see a new arm with a integrated power hand for all that face grabbing goodness with a power field active, i know it's not likely to come my way. 

but all in all i'd like to see his thoughts on the integrated system. for low tier working my way up, perhaps a electro grapnel? a grapnel that's covered in a electrical field so it's kinda like a lightning whip at times or something along those lines. 

his pistol is pretty wrecked too, now given his robotic arm, he can carry some silly shit one handed, but i've been avoiding that as to not be well, overt. he likes to hide his robotic arm's existence. so perhaps pistol weapons that have a odd twist. hmmm, combi pistols could be interesting. purge someone with a combi las pistol, las gun on top, hand flamer on bottom? i'd suggest a plasma pistol, but do you really want to see jack latch onto someone's back, ride them like a bull while charging up a shot, and then just unleash a full power blast from it? didn't think so.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

When I say I want to see some original thoughts I meant you put them up and I'll let you know whether they are ok


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

awww but that takes all the fun out of a inquisitor having absolute control over what his "minions" take out into the field. you know i figure he outfits everyone with something for a reason you know? capitalize on their talents and skills? that sorta thing. but oh well, if you insist. and no this isn't me being lazy, it's me actually being interested to see what the inquisitor would outfit them with.


Jack New "primary Weapon" List ( All items are subject to Inquisitorial execution)

Combi LasPistol(flame): a combi pistol from a private forge owned by the inquisitor. the pistol is roughly the same size as a regular las pistol save for two fuel tanks on the bottom portion of either side of the barrel of the gun with a small fuel port for the hand flamer portion of the weapon. the weapon combines the qualities of a las weapons with flamer weapons to a degree, allowing the wielder to access either function. 

Combi LasPistol(stubber): commonly called a Hybrid Pistol. this twin linked pistol does not fire two of the same rounds at once, instead it fires a bullet and a las shot at the same time. ammo expenditure is still a problem.

Tri LasPistol: fires three las rounds per pull of the trigger. ammo expenditure is a definite problem.

Bulpup LasRifle(Goden Pattern): the Goden Pattern lasRifle is slightly different. the larger barrel but smaller "shot" seems to denote a secondary function. the weapon itself looks as if it would either be a twin linked weapon, a combi weapon, or a storm weapon as far as bulk of the weapon goes, but this extra bulk isn't the integration of another weapon. it's a integration of advanced systems to allow for multiple fire modes. Standard fire releases a single blast from the las rifle as if from any other las weapon. Charged shot is akin to a smaller version of a las cannon, firing a high powered shot designed to pierce heavy armor this firing mode expends a large amount of the weapon's power pack leaving room for only two charged shots per clip. the third firing mode is the same as the las cannon's alternate fire, a sustained stream of light, designed to burn through either a single target, or multiple targets in a straight line. this mode has significantly reduced range, but the sustained high energy stream makes up for this by ripping through multiple layers of thick armor. this tends to cause the weapon to overheat and forces the weapon to vent. the goden pattern seems to be one of the only las weapons with integrated steam vents built into it for this purpose.

(Disclamer, Goden is my own pattern. it is not to be considered cannon in the large scale of things, purely at the discretion of the creator))

Combi Las Rifle(flame): bringing the emperor's light and the cleansing flame of the emperor to the field of battle, two forms of justice for the price of one.

Twin Linked las rifle: essentially the power of two las rifles in one, the twin linked allows for more rounds down range.

Heavy Stubber: the inquisitor has tired of jack keeping his mechanical arm hidden and decides to force the guardsmen to become overt with it. besides, fear has it's place in the inquisition. and there's something about a person holding a heavy stabber in one hand and firing down range with decent accuracy that causes men to find themselves in need of a new pair of pants.

Combat Shotgun: a weapon with the inscription on it's side YeOldBoomStick. this weapon has served in the inquisitor's forces longer than the guardsmen has been alive as a trusted weapon. 

Bolt Crossbow: the inquisitor foresees close encounters of the psyker kind and has outfitted jack with a bolt crossbow due to his high mobility. the inclusion of a few power steaks with strict instructions to be used on enemy psykers seems to denote a little favor here. 

Jack's Replacement Arm types ( All items are subject to Inquisitorial execution)

power hand: jack's mechanical arm has been outfitted with a power field generator. not as potent as the powerful space marine power fist, but still just as troublesome when someone's head is actually grabbed with the power field active. 

Grapnel Arm: jack's grapnel arm has been replaced just as was. no changes.

Electro Grapnel arm: jack's grapnel arm has been replaced and upgraded. now a potent electrical current flows down the grapnel's length. 

Katar Arm: jack's arm now conceals a deployable blade. the blade itself is the length of the forearm and is rather mundane in the terms of damage. 

Power Katar Arm: a power blade is concealed in the arm, capable of being deployed at a moment's notice.

Inferno Arm: jack's arm has gone through serous changes, now capable of being engulfed in flames without harming it's host. the forearm and hand are capable of being engulfed in flames akin to those released by flamers. contact with this weapon is insured to light the target ablaze. 

Concealed Canister Rifle: jack's arm now houses the internal workings of a firearm. the canister rifle that has been integrated into the arm fires off 40mm rounds designed for special purposes. for instance, incendiary, high explosive, Bolt, armor piercing, Sabot, Buckshot, among others. each round must be loaded individually. 

Concealed Power Flail: jack's robotic hand detaches and clenches into a fist linked by chains. the fist is then shrouded in a power field

Concealed Chainsword: jack's arm is now concealing a chainsword, much like a chainfist conceals it's. this deploy-able chainsaw is concealed in the same way the katars would be.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow... And me asking for four jokaero rings was bad. :laugh: 

Perhaps a replacement each for Eseau and Jayna, since we`re both wearing nothing more than ornaments atm.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Have you read any of the succesful inquisitor books DasOmen? Ravenor? Eisenhorn? The Inquisitorial henchmen in that had their own personalised equipment. I think it suits the style of the Inquisition better, a group of individuals dedicated to the survival of humanity.

I do have ideas for equipment but I wanted to see your thoughts. I've looked at yours and had a possible idea for a replacement arm, might not get it immediately mind. Remember it is possible to recover weaponry from enemies and make use of that as well. Any weapon to hand is useful in your line of work. I wouldn't recommend keeping a hold of anything tainted mind. For example, Jack could take an auto rifle from one of the peacekeepers, that is a change to your wargear but something I would be perfectly ok.

Replacements to equipment are probably easy enough depending on the availability of the items in the first place.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Is it alright if I grab a power stake from the torture room considering Barbaden is an Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

ah no havent read those. i'll look at my local book store to see if they have any of them.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

You should, they're awesome


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

any idea when we can expect a update?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll shoot one up tomorrow if I get back in time, otherwise you're probably looking at around about Saturday or Sunday. That alright for everyone?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

That`s fine. 

Also, it doesn`t bother me if the rings are out of the question, or even if only Jayna gets one. She`s as good as my character anyway.  

Maybe Eseau can have a look at procuring a better suit of armour. Custom, not standard issue. :scratchhead:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

so, is anyone going to post? or is jack just gonna bleed out on the ground


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

please note i do not intend to put a monkey wrench into the creator's plans with that post. if anything is "wrong" with what the creator had planned, i ask that you chalk it up to jack's insanity, as he really does believe that it is the emperor talking to him. jack is simply thinking too much into this, and attempting to prepare for the worst case scenario.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Right, just waiting on Epidemius to post and then I'll put up the next update


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

why dont we poke him with a im?


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry for not posting sooner guys, I haven't been around lately.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

when is the update going up?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Next update will be up as soon as oblivion8 has posted, I kinda want to move the story on but I'm waiting on oblivion8 to post.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, I'm posting the next update tomorrow, most of you have posted, if you haven't posted by then you get one 'strike'


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Update has been posted guys, next update on Friday , make sure that you clear out your message boxes as well guys, in case I need to PM you


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok guys, sorry there hasn't been a lot of action recently, I've been really busy with work and I can't seem to get the files off my netbook. The next update will be tomorrow night, so if you haven't posted, now is your chance .


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, just to let those of you who haven't posted, the next update will be on monday, try and get your posts up by then or let me know otherwise.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok guys, next update is tomorrow, sorry for the slow pace at the minute, have been preparing for a performance tomorrow :shok:. Update will go up as soon as get back tomorrow. Make sure you finish up if you've left stuff hanging, although glancing through it all looks fine .


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Is all good. And I just ruined your uninterrupted posting streak, so there!


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Is all good. And I just ruined your uninterrupted posting streak, so there!


Damnit, noooooooooooooo :laugh:. Anyway, update has been posted guys, any questions or problems just let me know . Next update will be Monday the 30th


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I apologise for missing my own deadline but I've had a lot on, next deadline is Wednesday the 8th


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

No probs.  

I`ll forgive you this time.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

well looks like i'm on my way to burn the witch... with the empror's flashlight of course. and i also happen to have the emperor's handy dandy magnafying glass.... hmmm what better way to roast some heretics? err i mean ants. yes ants. jack is on his way to roast some ants.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

say jack, sent you that im you wanted.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

bloop, I plane forgot to mention this, I will be gone for a week and will be unable to post to this thread, i think, they may have computers but i don't know if i be able to post.

leave to day, sorry for not say so earlyer, just NPC my gal till i get back please.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm going to be gone for about 10 days on a backpacking trip, so I'm not going to be able to post for a little while . sorry for not mentioning this sooner, i''ve had a lot of stuff to do this past few weeks and haven't been able to get to the computer so much.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Unfortunately I am going away for the next three weeks so I'll be back on the 21st of August


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry for not posting guys, the other place I was going to was supposed to have internet but it wasn't working, so I wasn't able to post. sorry.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok guys, update has been posted, let's try to keep to the deadline on this one . Thursday the 1st. If everyone has posted early then I'll update before then, i know I've been away for a while but lets get back into the swing of things :biggrin:.


----------

